# Four cardinal points of GB



## Ice2911 (22 Jul 2019)

I started this ride with thanks to Ajaxbay for help with the route and other people’s suggestions on here. I’m keeping a blog if Any one is interested
https://fourcardinalpointslejogpaulandrew.travel.blog/


----------



## tom73 (22 Jul 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

@Ice2911 when do you start ?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2019)

Happy trails


----------



## KneesUp (23 Jul 2019)

This sounds amazing - something I would love to do one day - why I didn't think to ride the bike more before I had kids I'll never know!


----------



## roadrash (23 Jul 2019)

good luck with the trip, @KneesUp enjoy the kids while you can cycling will still be there when they are grown


----------



## Ice2911 (23 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @Ice2911 when do you start ?


I started on the 18th July


----------



## Seevio (23 Jul 2019)

After all this time I find that the furthest west point isn't where I thought it was. Every day is a school day.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> I started on the 18th July



Oh ok nice weather for it


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> good luck with the trip, @KneesUp enjoy the kids while you can cycling will still be there when they are grown


And after the kids come back & bring their kids with them


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2019)

roadrash said:


> good luck with the trip, @KneesUp enjoy the kids while you can cycling will still be there when they are grown


But will the United Kingdom.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jul 2019)

Good winds and may you avoid more private tracks and muddy walks!


----------



## Ice2911 (24 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Good winds and may you avoid more private tracks and muddy walks!


So do I


----------



## Andy_R (24 Jul 2019)

Seevio said:


> After all this time I find that the furthest west point isn't where I thought it was. Every day is a school day.


Indeed. The most westerly settlement in the UK is in County Fermanagh..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2019)

Andy_R said:


> Indeed. The most westerly settlement in the UK is in County Fermanagh..



What about the Falklands , aren't they further west?


----------



## Andy_R (24 Jul 2019)

They are not a part of the UK, they are a British Overseas Territory and as such are self governed.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> What about the Falklands , aren't they further west?


Likewise Gibralter is the furthest East.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2019)

Andy_R said:


> They are not a part of the UK, they are a British Overseas Territory and as such are self governed.



I know that and I'm equally sure the OP means GB not UK.


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I know that and I'm equally sure the OP means GB not UK.


Thank you? Change made


----------

